# 'You are so loved': Ottawa lawyer describes trying to save Cpl. Nathan Cirillo



## Eye In The Sky (23 Oct 2014)

This story seems much better placed here than the ongoing domestic terror thread.

Article Link

'You are so loved': Ottawa lawyer describes trying to save Cpl. Nathan Cirillo 

Hamilton Spectator 
By Laura Eggertson 


OTTAWA - Lawyer Barbara Winters was headed to a meeting Wednesday near her office at the Canada Revenue Agency when she passed the National War Memorial, stopping to snap a few pictures of the two honour guards standing soberly at attention. 

Moments later, after passing by a Canada Post office at the corner of Elgin and Sparks streets, she heard four shots. For Winters, a former member of the Canadian Forces Naval Reserve, the sounds were unmistakable. 

Turning, she saw people on Elgin Street ducking. She began to run — not towards safety, but towards the shots, and the wounded soldier lying at the foot of the memorial. 

As Winters ran, she looked for — but couldn't see — the two soldiers. Her mind went to the hit-and-run death in Quebec of Warrant Officer Patrice Vincent two days earlier, and she instinctively knew the honour guards had been targeted. 

As she reached the memorial, Winters saw four people bending over a fallen soldier. She dropped her purse and briefcase on the steps and began to help. 

Margaret Lerhe, a nurse on her way to work at the Elizabeth Bruyere Hospital, was pressing her hands to a wound on Cpl. Nathan Cirillo's left side to stanch the bleeding. 

Another corporal, a third member of the honour guard who accompanies the two standing at attention, was on Cirillo's right side, pressing his hands to a wound there. 

Another soldier was bent over Cirillo's head, talking to him. 

"You're doing good, you're doing good, buddy," he told Cirillo. "You're breathing — keep breathing." 

Another passerby was at Cirillo's feet. Winters, who served as a medic during her 17 years in the Naval Reserve, asked the man to elevate Cirillo's feet. She loosened his tie. 

The group began calling for an ambulance, and for police. Winters began to pray, reciting the Lord's Prayer. She talked to Cirillo. He was conscious; his eyes were open, and he was staring straight ahead. She felt that he could hear her. 

"You're a good man, you're a brave man," she told him. 

Someone — Winters can't remember who — said the soldier had stopped breathing. 

They began trying to find a pulse, one feeling his neck, one his wrist. Remarkably, everyone on the scene had First Aid or medical training. Instinctively, they began operating as a team, talking and encouraging one another. 

They began CPR. The soldier at Cirillo's head started mouth-to-mouth respiration. Winters began compressing Cirillo's chest. She asked that the man holding Cirillo's legs lift them higher. Lerhe, the nurse, coached Winters on the compressions, reassuring her that they were strong. 

After a time, someone else relieved her on the chest compressions, and Winters moved to Cirillo's head. She talked to him, comforting him. 

"You are loved. Your family loves you. You're a good man," she told him. 

Winters told Cirillo to think about what he was doing — that he'd been standing guard at the National War Memorial. She told him what a good man he was for doing his duty. 

She didn't see a wedding ring, and didn't know if he was married. So she just kept repeating: 

"Your family loves you. Your parents are so proud of you. Your military family loves you. All the people here, we're working so hard for you. Everybody loves you." 

The impromptu team kept waiting for an ambulance, desperately willing Cirillo to hang on. 

"You are so loved," Winters told Cirillo. "We're all trying to help you." 

Sirens signalled the arrival of the paramedics. The soldier at Cirillo's head stood up to give them access. Winters took over doing mouth-to-mouth, her body prone over Cirillo's, her feet resting on the fallen soldier's empty rifle. 

The paramedics cut open his clothes to assess the injuries, took over the chest compressions and put a neck brace on him. As they worked, Lerhe relayed information about his injuries. 

But Cirillo died in the arms of the people working so hard to keep him alive. 

Winters does not think she did anything extraordinary by running towards the sound of the shots. She is shaken by the experience, but full of praise for all of those who worked to help. 

"No one was hysterical. Everyone was so calm. Everyone was entirely focused on the soldier and on helping him." 

She has complete admiration for the courage of her fellow helpers, who worked steadily despite the possibility of the danger from another gunman. 

Afterwards, Winters remembered the actions of other women who went to the aid of another dying soldier — Lee Rigby, murdered in southeast London in 2013. As Rigby lay bleeding, several women persuaded his killers to let them go to him. One sat beside him and held him. 

Winters did what most people would do, she says. 

"When you are dying, you need to be told how loved you are." 
----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Scott (23 Oct 2014)

Jesus Christ. If that doesn't choke you up then you've got a heart of cold stone.

BZ Ms. Winters. I hope she gets the recognition she deserves.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Oct 2014)

My deepest appreciation and respect to all those folks who tried...............


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Oct 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/10/23/nathan-cirillo-dogs-photos_n_6037358.html

No words


----------



## NavyHopeful (23 Oct 2014)

Between the first two stories and the one I've given here, It is certainly hard to keep a strong composure.  That said, I can't remember when I've felt sad, angry, and scared all at the same time.  Sad for our brothers who've paid the price that NEVER should have been collected IN CANADA, angry that someone would have to wait until we are at a moment of our own personal vunlerability to have a go at us (not to mention that my wife and family are nervous as hell), and scared, because the enemy is now as faceless as they come.  How do you know if the person sitting next to you on the bus is safe?  How do you know that you won't step out of a grocery store with your wife and kids, only to have them get caught in the cross-fire?  Or even worse, if you are deployed and something like this happens?  I know that in all likelihood the odds are still fairly low-ish, but still... the fact that the odds even exist?  Doesn't make for a good feeling.

Of course, with all that said, there is NO WAY that I will EVER be bullied into hiding.  I will follow direction and not wear my uniform in public, as a safety precaution, but I will applaud anyone who acts like the man in this article below.

http://globalnews.ca/news/1631598/retired-canadian-veteran-guards-the-vancouver-cenotaph-following-ottawa-shooting/

 to Cpl David Ward for his actions here, and those who would assist him in his duties.

 to Cpl Nathan Cirillo and WO Patrice Vincent.  Your family and loved ones are in our thoughts and prayers.  We will save you a seat at the table, boys.

 :yellow:

Rev


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Oct 2014)

Just proof that there is more good than evil out there. BZ to all involved.


----------



## Remius (23 Oct 2014)

If you thought reading this was a tear jerk moment, you should have heard Ms. Winters on As It Happens...

Good on her and all involved.  Soldiers stand on guard for thee but it is heart warming to know that some Canadians reciprocate that value...


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Oct 2014)

Incredible.

Thanks for sharing that EITS.


----------



## OldTanker (23 Oct 2014)

Looking at the picture was hard enough, listening to this was a heart-breaker. I am so proud to be a Canadian right now.


----------



## cupper (23 Oct 2014)

I think I need to take a break from the news and stories of the events of yesterday. It's getting to hard to see through teary eyes.


----------



## bald guy (23 Oct 2014)

Ms. Winters was a Med "A" in the naval reserve prior to her legal career.


----------



## cryco (24 Oct 2014)

what a nice read to cap the night. There is much good in humanity.


----------



## toughenough (24 Oct 2014)

Thanks for posting this, Eye in the Sky.


----------



## dimsum (24 Oct 2014)

That was very, very tough to listen to - the interview on As It Happens is below:

http://www.cbc.ca/asithappens/episode/2014/10/23/woman-recalls-efforts-to-save-downed-soldier-at-war-memorial/

Thank you for posting the article, EITS.


----------



## AEnns (24 Oct 2014)




----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Oct 2014)

I am so grateful these people were there for him.  This story brought a few tears when I read it but it also brought a certain sense of comfort that Mrs Winters was able to speak those words to Nathan Cirillo for us all of us.  underneath the anger, the rage, the shock and the sorrow I have in me there is a hope that he felt the love she spoke to him of in his final moments.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Oct 2014)

That interview brought tears to my wife and I. I hope it gives some comfort to the family that he was not alone.


----------



## cryco (24 Oct 2014)

A nice little tribute by the Canadian Orchestra in Edinburgh.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/nathan-cirillo-honoured-by-canadian-orchestra-on-u-k-remembrance-tour-1.2811598


edit: i posted it as image, not a web link


----------



## Yrys (24 Oct 2014)

> “ For immediate distribution, including Face Book and Twitter “
> 
> Military/ RCMP Veterans, Forces Personnel and General Public,
> 
> ...



Memorials in Canada :


http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/remembrance/memorials/canada


----------



## cupper (24 Oct 2014)

Would members of his family be eligible for the Memorial Cross (aka Silver Cross)?


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Oct 2014)

Seems like yes, from link below.

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/remembrance/medals-decorations/memorial-cross


----------



## dimsum (17 Apr 2015)

> The mother of Cpl. Nathan Cirillo and his regiment, the Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada issued a public thank-you to the city that adopted a family and Cirillo's son in the wake of the soldier's death last October.
> 
> The note comes six months after the Ottawa shooting and a day ahead of the special ceremony at the armoury Saturday— to be attended buy Cathy Cirillo—in which the Argylls will be presented with a battle honour for their efforts in Afghanistan.



http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamilton/news/nathan-cirillo-s-mother-and-regiment-issue-public-thank-you-1.3037296


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jun 2015)

I know media reports don't always have the WHOLE story, but can anyone closer to the situation cast some light on this?


> Elected officials are invited to all kinds of public ceremonies., but they can’t possibly attend all of them. CHCH reporter Scot Urquhart attended the “Support Our Troops” ceremony in Hamilton (yesterday - 3 Jun 2015) and reports on an unusual absence of politicians present for the ceremony.
> 
> The ceremony is an annual event to recognize, and show support for, the seven different military units that call Hamilton home. This year however, it was a little bit special as Hamilton Police Chief Glen DeCaire notes. “The targeted murders of two Canadian soldiers, unarmed, and simply doing their duty has changed the security environment here at home.”
> 
> ...


WTF?


----------



## toughenough (4 Jun 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I know media reports don't always have the WHOLE story, but can anyone closer to the situation cast some light on this?WTF?



In their defense, I personally learned of the event, after the fact, via the CHCH website while looking for another segment**. Nothing came down through the unit. If the politicians were given the same notice, you can't really hold it against them.



**They recently did a one hour interview with Nathan's mother, at Vimy Ridge. It aired last week, and will again this weekend, and then is supposed to be available on their website in short order. You may be interested in that.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jun 2015)

toughenough said:
			
		

> In their defense, I personally learned of the event, after the fact, via the CHCH website while looking for another segment**. Nothing came down through the unit. If the politicians were given the same notice, you can't really hold it against them.


Good point - if the unit got little/no notice, it may be that the others got the same amount of (lack of) notice.  Thanks for that.



			
				toughenough said:
			
		

> **They recently did a one hour interview with Nathan's mother, at Vimy Ridge. It aired last week, and will again this weekend, and then is supposed to be available on their website in short order. You may be interested in that.


I'll keep my eye open, but if you spot a link sooner, don't be shy about sharing it here.


----------



## Underway (4 Jun 2015)

I was there on parade for the event and have attended for a number of years now.  It is a bit of a quiet event, low attendance, on the front yard of Hamilton Police Services.  And this may sound bad but I don't WANT any politico's there.  Its about Hamilton Police connecting with the CAF and running a support our troop BBQ.  No need for more useless speeches IMHO.


----------



## Tibbson (4 Jun 2015)

If its an annual event then the politicians no doubt know about it and the excuse that its a "low key affair" doesn't wash with me when you take into account the events of the last year.  

I subscribe to the PMs newsletter and I usually get something in my email every day or so.  Most of the time it goes right to the trash but every now and then I see something that catches my eye.  Just today actually there was a publicity notice for the Economic Action Plan of 2015 and some financial increases for various government departments.  ( http://www.pm.gc.ca/eng/news/2015/06/04/pm-announces-new-measures-better-ensure-security-canadians ) One line at the top of the announcement read "Our Government knows that the highest calling of any government is to ensure the safety and security of its citizens.".  

I guess that only holds true when its not a low key affair with little to no chances of a photo op or for the announcement of some procurement project that is doomed to be delayed until costs rise to the point where the project is cut.


----------



## toughenough (10 Jun 2015)

http://www.chch.com/nathan-cirillo-soldier-and-son/


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jun 2015)

Six honoured for helping Cpl. Nathan Cirillo during Parliament Hill shootings

LINK

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> 6 honoured for helping Cpl. Nathan Cirillo during Parliament Hill shootings
> *St. John Ambulance presents medals to passersby who rushed to aid of wounded serviceman*
> CBC News Posted: Jun 20, 2015 4:28 PM ET Last Updated: Jun 21, 2015 10:02 AM ET
> 
> ...



Video and more on LINK.


----------



## cupper (21 Jun 2015)

BRAVO ZULU to all of those being honoured.

You did your best, and in spite of the final outcome, Cpl. Cirillo couldn't have asked any more of you than what you did.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Oct 2015)

French tourist photographed the Parliament Hill attack.

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> ‘He looked me straight in the eyes’: The story of how a French tourist photographed the Parliament Hill attack
> Shaamini Yogaretnam, Postmedia News | October 2, 2015 8:35 PM ET
> 
> By the time reports began to emerge about a shooting at the National War Memorial last Oct. 22, Cpl. Nathan Cirillo was lying by the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier dying in a pool of his own blood, and the troubled Muslim convert Michael Zehaf-Bibeau had taken his rampage to Parliament Hill.
> ...



More photos, timelines and diagrams on LINK.


----------



## mariomike (12 May 2016)

cupper said:
			
		

> BRAVO ZULU to all of those being honoured.
> 
> You did your best, and in spite of the final outcome, Cpl. Cirillo couldn't have asked any more of you than what you did.



As Cupper said.

May 12, 2016 

Eight Ottawa paramedics, including a superintendent and the chief of paramedics, are receiving bravery awards from the province for their response to the shootings at Parliament Hill and the National War Memorial in 2014.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/ottawa-paramedics-bravery-2014-shooting-parliament-1.3578953


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Oct 2022)

8 years ago today.   Still tragic.  RIP


----------



## brihard (22 Oct 2022)

Eye In The Sky said:


> 8 years ago today.   Still tragic.  RIP


I took a spin past the memorial today while I was downtown. Can’t believe it’s so long already. I remember first getting the news that morning.


----------



## dimsum (23 Oct 2022)

brihard said:


> I took a spin past the memorial today while I was downtown. Can’t believe it’s so long already. I remember first getting the news that morning.


I walk by there frequently.  I noticed the flowers on his plaque today.


----------

